# Cockapoos and other animals...



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Here is a picture of Weller and Ellie, one of our bunnies. He is really good with them and either ignores the rabbits or plays with them. We have to remind him to be gentle sometimes as he like to bop them on the head with his paws but otherwise he just knows they are part of the family.
Does anyone else have cockapoos and other pets getting along?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

James's parents have a house rabbit called Hugo. When he hops, Tilly wants to chase him, but she he stops she doesn't pounce or anything, just gives him a little sniff.

Usually, she's more interested in what's in his food bowl!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Weller's coat looks lovely by the way. All velvety!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Love the pictures! Loppys always look like they have a great brave attitude with those big ears.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

We have a budgie which we have had for years, I am sure Bailey would eat it given half a chance! She has already had him in her mouth once, thankfully the bird survived and I do not know who was more stunned, Bailey, the budgie or me! Poor thing doesn't come out his cage much these days.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oops. Glad the budgie survived, he must be a tough little thing!


----------



## John B (Nov 1, 2013)

JJ gets along quite well with Pedro (well suppose he is a dog) all 1.8 lb of him! Doesn't think he is though!


----------



## John B (Nov 1, 2013)

Better pick of Pedro  (he's not incontint)


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

We have cat dog love over here. I don't think a bunny would do so well.














Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ha ha Donna, love that they all use your table as a bed!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> Ha ha Donna, love that they all use your table as a bed!


We stopped family dinner a while ago. Nick and I often are to late getting home any way. No one really used the table unless I have a party. (You should see them all when I pretend they don't get up there  ) I am usually sitting there reading or on the laptop when I am home so they just want to be near me. I'm sure if I could ever get near my sofa (it's a teen boy hangout) they would be happy to be there. They do hang out on the floor too








Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

The ruby and ted affair continues, this was one damp foggy morning - a quick good morning kiss! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I love how all your cats and dogs are happy to share beds.... & table tops! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> The ruby and ted affair continues, this was one damp foggy morning - a quick good morning kiss! X


I love this so much! All of my family and friends love Ted and ruby.. I would love to turn it into a childs book. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I love this so much! All of my family and friends love Ted and ruby.. I would love to turn it into a childs book.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


It is so cute - she treats him like a huge Ralph!!  I think Ralph gets jealous, he doesn't kiss ted like ruby, he grumbles at him if he goes in for a kiss haha!
You come up with the story lines and I'll get you the pictures, I'll try and get one of her in the saddle next time he's saddled up x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ted and Ruby sitting in a tree
K. I. S. S. I. N. G.
First comes love
then comes marriage
then comes Ted pulling Ruby in a carriage



Donna what is the story line of your book going to be?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ted and ruby hanging over the fence
K.I.S.S.I.N.G. X


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't have a cockapoo and other animal picture, just had to comment on Weller, his coat is stunning. So glossy, he's beautiful


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw the horsepoo romance!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Ted and Ruby sitting in a tree
> K. I. S. S. I. N. G.
> First comes love
> then comes marriage
> ...


I'm thinking to use it to teach kids that it is good to love everyone, even if they are different, they are the same. Horse, cockapoo, cat (spider) it's all the same. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I'm thinking to use it to teach kids that it is good to love everyone, even if they are different, they are the same. Horse, cockapoo, cat (spider) it's all the same.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Do you do teaching Donna? - I have loads of ruby & ted pics I can send you x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great idea re the book, not sure you should use the Horsepoo idea tho! ( did make me chuckle) .

Max and Phoebe happily spend time in the garden with my three chickens. They are also very good with the baby blackbirds that have just fledged. And Max did get on with my daughters kitten. They played together beautifully.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> Great idea re the book, not sure you should use the Horsepoo idea tho! ( did make me chuckle) .
> 
> Max and Phoebe happily spend time in the garden with my three chickens. They are also very good with the baby blackbirds that have just fledged. And Max did get on with my daughters kitten. They played together beautifully.


Max & the kitten pics would of been so cute - have you get any??


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Max & the kitten pics would of been so cute - have you get any??


No sorry. It's frantic at my daughters with all the grandchildren and quite frankly photos is the last thing on my mind.....it's all cuddles and chatter and kissing and more cuddles and Grandma look what I did at school, and come a see me on the trampoline etc, etc. :fencing::whoo::decision::juggle::hug::racer::wave:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tried uploading a video of precious Charlie being groomed by Lola a few weeks before he died. It won't let me but I did share it at the time so some will remember it. If photobucket ever works tonight, I will upload the video. It's gorgeous.. I miss my ginger boy


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Do you do teaching Donna? - I have loads of ruby & ted pics I can send you x


Once upon a time I wanted to be a writer. Seeing ruby and Ted fills my head with dreams of wonderful children's books. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

We don't have a pet bunny too sniff  but we do like the smell of bunnies on our walks and do track the scent .. nose to the ground


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We have a cat/dog thing going on here too. Here is Rufus with Willow (top) and Oliver (bottom) on a walk this morning.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Brill Fairlie.. Charlie used to follow us on our walks with Lola.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Even Walnut, our twenty one year old comes with us, but now she frequently gets a lift.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Walnut is beautiful! A rare red girl


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Wet love dog cat love.








Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Even Walnut, our twenty one year old comes with us, but now she frequently gets a lift.


I love walnut - she's like the great grinning Cheshire Cat from Alice in wonderland, and age 21...? Wow!! Xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tracey, we need Ralph and Ruby with the tortipoos 

Kiki loves our gerbil Bullet - she jumps up on the ledge in teh bathroom and sings to him. I think she probably wants to eat him, but Bullet just thinks it is a love song, he is lonely since our other gerbil died 

I'm not sure that Dot and Kiki get the crested gecko, Dweeb, at all - but they know something is being given food and love and it is not them. Dweeb is very mellow - occasionally he does an impressive leap, but the dogs are more focussed on his food!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Tracey, we need Ralph and Ruby with the tortipoos
> 
> Kiki loves our gerbil Bullet - she jumps up on the ledge in teh bathroom and sings to him. I think she probably wants to eat him, but Bullet just thinks it is a love song, he is lonely since our other gerbil died
> 
> I'm not sure that Dot and Kiki get the crested gecko, Dweeb, at all - but they know something is being given food and love and it is not them. Dweeb is very mellow - occasionally he does an impressive leap, but the dogs are more focussed on his food!


Love the menagerie!! I will get more pics of R&R & tortiepoos (bully & baby)
I'm loving dweebs literary in the background!!! Xxxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Love the menagerie!! I will get more pics of R&R & tortiepoos (bully & baby)
> I'm loving dweebs literary in the background!!! Xxxx


Duncan's lizard and room and actually his gerbil, although Liz spends more time looking after his animals than he does and someone needs to spend time looking after his room, but it won't be me!
He goes to college in Brighton....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Brighton is a wonderful place.... I hope he's enjoying college life and what Brighton has to offer xx what's Duncan's future plans / wishes?? 
..... I hear of a farming job in Canada for the summer!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Canada would be wonderful for Duncan, unfortunately he has a well developed lazy bone and a burning ambition to do as little as possible for as long as possible 
In theory doing his A levels in a few weeks (no urgency or desire to revise) and then doing a catering course at City College next year - hopefully I'll soon be redundant in the kitchen


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Maybe he will be able to have his own restaurant in Brighton and you could visit and eat there for free as often as you like!! he would have to make it dog friendly of course!! As for other animals, anything small or feathery I'm afraid Dudley would just think of as fast food!! would love it if he wouldn't but don't think I could ever risk it. He just starts trying to dig his way into any small animal homes whilst yodeling!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus and Dudley could be twins.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Rufus and Dudley could be twins.


And I thought with all the other animals around Rufus would be better behaved! maybe it just brings out the wild dog instinct even more!


----------

